# Brake Line Install



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anyone have a picture of the correct routing for the front brake lines coming off the distribution block on a 67. Any install tips would be appreciated as well!!

Thanks!!


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Like these?


----------



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

YES!!!!!! Thank you very much!!


----------

